

Buy Digital Ocean Servers with Bitcoin - Scottymeuk
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/212r4b/buy_digital_ocean_servers_with_bitcoin/

======
kordless
Scott, I think it is fantastic you are working on this. I've been thinking
this concept for a while now:
[https://www.stackmonkey.com/blog/](https://www.stackmonkey.com/blog/). Taking
a slightly different spin on it...

------
cdmoyer
Why not link to the actual site, instead of the reddit comment?
[http://bithost.io](http://bithost.io)

